

It's time for Humanity 2.0 - ca98am79
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/sep/25/steve-fuller-time-for-humanity

======
washedup
"We need to be always reminding ourselves that we have always been enhancing
ourselves, that science has always been enhancing the human condition, that we
have been trusting machines over our own bodies for at least 300-400 years
now. We've already broken through that barrier – we do live in a very
artificial world." - Very powerful and accurate quote from the article. I am
sitting at three computers in a tall office building in the center on a city.
None of my environment is like the one humans originally emerged from.

